# 'Mark all topics read'



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I personally find it a pain that every time I click 'Mark all topics read' inside each board, I get the message that it's done it, and THEN takes me back into the same board.

To me, that option is used when you've finished viewing a particular board, and I would rather get back to the board index.

Can this behaviour be changed? I'm sure a previous 'version' of the forum had it working that way...

Cheers,
Scott.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> I personally find it a pain that every time I click 'Mark all topics read' inside each board, I get the message that it's done it, and THEN takes me back into the same board.
> 
> To me, that option is used when you've finished viewing a particular board, and I would rather get back to the board index.
> 
> ...


Yep, i agree. I raised the very same point to Jae when we were testing phpBB, unfortunately it's fixed though, so you can't go back to the index.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Kev.


----------

